# i am a newbie @ king fishing plzz help



## BIGKENNY (Dec 30, 2008)

i am gonna try some king fishing in the morning after i play with the bull reds any tips or tricks would be awesome people 

thanx for the help


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

I would spend the early hours fishing for kings and then try the reds. Get out before the sun comes up.Catch some live bait around the bouys or the mass and fish between #1 and #2 bouys. I don't see how you could miss. You could improve your odds a little by anchoring and chumming but then you have to contend with getting wrapped in the bouy chains. If you really get into that you will forget about the reds. Having your bail open and the line on the tip of your finger and feeling the bait get nervous just before it gets slammed is some kind of fun. If you miss him the first whack don't crank the minnow in. Just let it drop back and the king will come back for whats left every time. Some people will say just troll for them and that works but live baiting them is a lot more fun.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Could you be a little more specific regarding your king fishing questions?


----------



## BIGKENNY (Dec 30, 2008)

to clarifyi need help with anyrigging techniques and tricks that would help a newbie


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

i use a fast action medium class rod with a penn 706z with 40 lb power pro

tie ur mainline to a black swivel n i use 40lb 7 strand with a treble hook depending on size of baits im usin n if the baits r over 8 inches or so i put on a cheater hook


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *wrightackle (7/24/2009)*I would spend the early hours fishing for kings and then try the reds. Get out before the sun comes up.Catch some live bait around the bouys or the mass and fish between #1 and #2 bouys. I don't see how you could miss. You could improve your odds a little by anchoring and chumming but then you have to contend with getting wrapped in the bouy chains. If you really get into that you will forget about the reds. Having your bail open and the line on the tip of your finger and feeling the bait get nervous just before it gets slammed is some kind of fun. If you miss him the first whack don't crank the minnow in. Just let it drop back and the king will come back for whats left every time. Some people will say just troll for them and that works but live baiting them is a lot more fun.


Boy, that sounds like some good advice. Im gonna try that. We usually get some live bait and troll them between the bouys with a duster on a stinger rig. To troll em we use a planer weight, and run at about 12rpms on a 115.


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

1 1/2 to 2 feet of at least 30lb 7 strand with a live thread fin with a treble hook in the nose and a stinger hook in the back if necessary.


----------



## dcdon (Jul 20, 2009)

> fish between #1 and #2 bouys.




How far out is bouy #1 ?


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

> *BigBrandon89 (7/24/2009)*i use a fast action medium class rod with a penn 706z with 40 lb power pro
> 
> tie ur mainline to a black swivel n i use 40lb 7 strand with a treble hook depending on size of baits im usin n if the baits r over 8 inches or so i put on a cheater hook




i hope your joking. if your holding the line in your hand waiting to frespool a king and he hits and your finger gets wraped in the pp say good bye to your finger. also ive been cut off by spanish using 40lb 7 strand. i use 60 and dont have a problem with them not hitting it bc of the wire


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

I agree w/ the 60# vs 40#, plus I've caught a few Wahoo while live bait trolling for kings. Probably would have been lost 'hoo on lighter wire.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd recommend 15-20# mono on the reel. From there down: small swivel, 1-2 feet of 60# sevenstrand, #2 treble hook. Use that for live baiting at anchor or drifting,add a stinger hook on the back for trolling.


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

> *wrightackle (7/24/2009)*I would spend the early hours fishing for kings and then try the reds. Get out before the sun comes up.Catch some live bait around the bouys or the mass and fish between #1 and #2 bouys. I don't see how you could miss. You could improve your odds a little by anchoring and chumming but then you have to contend with getting wrapped in the bouy chains. If you really get into that you will forget about the reds. Having your bail open and the line on the tip of your finger and feeling the bait get nervous just before it gets slammed is some kind of fun. If you miss him the first whack don't crank the minnow in. Just let it drop back and the king will come back for whats left every time. Some people will say just troll for them and that works but live baiting them is a lot more fun.




if by some kind of fun you mean having a finger lopped off at sea. then hell yea.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

for king fishing use 15 - 20 lb line, a king leader made with a 60-80lb swivel, a foot or foot and a half of 60# sevenstard with*ONE* #1 or 1/0 treble hook depending on the size of your bait.

and dont ever use power pro or any kind of braid when fishing for kings


----------



## dcdon (Jul 20, 2009)

Why not braid? 



Would u guys use a similar rigging for bullreds?


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

> *dcdon (8/3/2009)*Why not braid?
> 
> Would u guys use a similar rigging for bullreds?


When fishing for bullreds, I generally use 8 to 12lb test mono with 6'6 med heavy rod. The reason why is I can't keep it so I just figure I'll have a little fun. Fishing for bulls with 30 to 50lb test on a beef stick just takes the fun out of it. Just my .02.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

you could use this rig but i think you would get alot more bites with a slip weight monofilament rig

weight,swivel,foot of 30 or 40 lb mono leader, circle hook


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *kingling (8/3/2009)*for king fishing use 15 - 20 lb line, a king leader made with a 60-80lb swivel, a foot or foot and a half of 60# sevenstard with*ONE* #1 or 1/0 treble hook depending on the size of your bait.
> 
> and dont ever use power pro or any kind of braid when fishing for kings


well ben ive nevert had a problem king fishin with braid off a boat, but from the pier i use 15 lb clear ande line.

wut is ur reason 4 not using braid 2 catch a king?


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

because if your holding it on your finger and you get ate and the fish runs before you can get it off your finger you will have a cut as deep as the bone


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

well thats y u dont keep the line down by ur palm.. the line sets on the tip of ur finger so it doesnt cut u

n btw mono can cut u too, maybe not as bad as braid but i will


----------



## gocatchfish37 (Jul 14, 2008)

I have always stuck to single strand, it's so much easier to tie. And, if you are on a boat, and you have a big bait, the is NOTHING wrong with using a stinger treble hook.


----------

